# Let her eat the placenta or no?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you let your doe eat the placenta if she tries after kidding? We had a surprise birth from a goat we bought that ended up being bred and by the time we got back to see her the placenta was pretty well all eatten. Do you let your doe or do you take it out right away?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some of our girls will take a few bites. After that I pick it up & give it to the LGDs.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Some animals will eat it all, some will pick at it. If they will eat it let them because it is full of nutrients that will help them. If they don't eat it get rid of it pretty soon as it gets NASTY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't let my does eat it, they can choke.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We let them eat it. As horrifying as it sounds for us, it's high in protein and they need it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I will let mine eat some then I toss it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I know some people say they can choke on it, but I've never come across that between cows, ewes or does. I usually leave the placenta with them for an hour or so - if they want to eat it, thats fine, high in protein and it is supposed to help with involution of the uterus. By about an hour what they havent eaten they arent gonna so I get rid of it. Interestingly I found with my dairy girls this year they had a bit of a lick and nibble but didnt really eat it, whereas it was common for my boers and angoras to eat almost the whole thing.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never seen an animal choke to death on placenta..they may gag here and there but trust me they can get that nasty stuff down. Like others said it's actually very good for any animal to at least eat some of hte placenta.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! I was hoping it was okay as its filled with lots of good stuff for them. Could never do it myself but God does things for a reason


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We let our does pick at it too. Some will eat a lot, others nibble/pick, another would turn her nose up at it. Usually if it's still there by the time I get done cleaning up, feeding mama, fresh water, and gawking at babies, then it's time to discard it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We let ours eat it, but if they haven't in a few hours, then we pick it up.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never had a doe eat any of their placenta, but still leave it with them a bit in case they wanted to.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Maggie said:


> I have never had a doe eat any of their placenta, but still leave it with them a bit in case they wanted to.


you are lucky, mine do all the time, and it is gross. But we feel since it is natural we let them, and a lot of calories for them. I notice my older does are more likely to eat all the placenta, every last bit and I had a lot of older does the last 2 and 3 years. We culled heavy this spring, so a lot of our herd is younger this year. 
Wonder if your herd is younger, you may not be seeing it as much.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That could be it, most of our does are younger and first time moms. We only have a couple 4-5 year old does.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I let mine eat it. It is full of vitamins and it helps the milk production. Yes it is nasty watching it but that is what they have been doing for many many years. 

I have never had a goat choke on it. Now I do watching, but not them.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I usually let my does eat what they want of it..then if theres any left i usually mix it in with a meatloaf to feed to the wife and kids! ...lol....Just kidding!!
We used to raise dogs , and they would gobble it up...it seemed to give them the boost that they needed to finish up with their babies! Ive always heard it was good for them to eat it!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

just fwiw, its actually not a good idea to feed placenta to dogs. There is a particular parasite that is in the placenta, matures in the dogs stomach and re-infects the herd. I cant think which one it is but I know there was a big problem with dairies around home because it was common practice to feed the placenta to the dogs, the dogs then pooping around the farm and the parasites getting back into the cattle herd and making them sick. 

If my does dont want to eat it, I bag it and freeze it until its bin day, then it goes out with the trash.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

KEREN...Your refering to feeding goats placenta to dogs...right? But its fine for the animal/dog to eat its own placenta..right?
I just wanna clarify that its ok for a dog to eat its own placenta...because im about to breed my girl for the last time...and even though shes ate hers every other birthing with no problems...she is older now and lord knows i dont wanna do anything that could harm her!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep frank, the disease cycle I'm talking about was dogs eating cow placenta, I think it would be fine for your bitch to eat her own placenta. 

I will try to look up the name of the parasite at some point when I get half a chance. My brain is gonna explode I'm so busy at work and home atm. Four hrs sleep average atm groan from someone who usually NEEDS 8 hrs


----------

